# My garden now that the heat has subsided...



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2021)

Seems things are growing again....

butternut squash...












Bodacious Sweet corn...












Tomatoes....






cukes....
1 big one lower right...  and small guys on the blossoms..


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2021)

Nice garden Dave, I wish I had that kind of room for a bigger garden. I’d be embarrassed to show you our garden, but we do get a lot of veggies from such a small space.
Al


----------



## robrpb (Jul 21, 2021)

Looking good Dave. Glad things are coming back.

Rob


----------



## sandyut (Jul 21, 2021)

Garden looks great Dave!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice garden Dave, I wish I had that kind of room for a bigger garden. I’d be embarrassed to show you our garden, but we do get a lot of veggies from such a small space.
> Al



Al, morning...   It's got to be bigger next year...  This drip irrigation is awesome...  Plants grow much better...  The 5' corn is over 7 feet...  Same with the tomatoes..  Squash plants were minature, HAHAHAHA....  cukes are over 5' tall....
It's gonna have wider rows and more plant support..
Any garden is worthy of praise...


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 21, 2021)

Great looking garden Dave!
Here is the first little haul from mine from yesterday. Little bit of young celery, the first tomatoes with a TON more coming on, Cauliflower head, a few lemon cucumbers and a few green beans.  There's a bunch of delacatta squash getting big too!


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 21, 2021)

Good to see, Dave! Gardening is an exercise in patience.....
With you it was the heat, with me it was too much rain and no sun for 2 weeks.
I thought I would lose some plants but they survived and are coming back. Like a stall with a cut of meat.....
I have high hopes for the Better Boys and the Romas. They're loaded and my fingers are crossed.
I'm giving up on squash after this year. The plants get huge with a gazillion flowers but no fruits. I had 1 tiny Butternut last year and so far only 1 Zuchinni
this year. Oh well.
What I thought was cucumbers was actually pickle cucumbers but they're doing well. Guess I need to learn how to make pickles....
I envy you that gardening space. I have 6 raised planters with 12 plants and some Herbs.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 21, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Good to see, Dave! Gardening is an exercise in patience.....
> With you it was the heat, with me it was too much rain and no sun for 2 weeks.
> I thought I would lose some plants but they survived and are coming back. Like a stall with a cut of meat.....
> I have high hopes for the Better Boys and the Romas. They're loaded and my fingers are crossed.
> ...


Look up 

 SmokinAl
  Recipe for garlic dill pickles... you won't be disappointed!

Your garden is looking great Dave!

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 21, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Look up
> 
> SmokinAl
> Recipe for garlic dill pickles... you won't be disappointed!
> ...


I've read about Al's pickle recipe but never tracked it down. It's bookmarked now.
Now I have to find Alum. My spice cabinet keeps getting fuller....


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 21, 2021)

That’s great news Dave. Sure happy that heat dome left your area. And now you won’t be without fresh vegetables. Take care buddy.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 21, 2021)

Looking good Dave. I agree with the irrigation, "awesome". First couple of cuc's  today.  Been eating spinach salads for awhile. Things are slow but coming. 1 - 13" zuc  needs to be picked soon. Potatoes in foreground.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2021)

Looking good guys!!

Need Water??
I know where you can get plenty---FREE---Pick-up only!

Bear


----------



## meltojanc (Nov 2, 2021)

Zucchinis shouldn't be planted next to other plants of the Pumpkin family, nor should they be grown in the same place several years in a row. Also, don't plant them near bell-shaped flowers with pink color. But after potatoes, beets, cabbage, carrots, onions, or greens. You can plant both seeds (early May) and seedlings (May-June) of zucchinis in the open ground if you want to get an earlier harvest. But it's still better to postpone planting for a time when the threat of return frosts is over. Beforehand, I suggest choosing a warm sunny place in the vegetable garden and preparing the soil


----------

